# An English teacher decided to mark a UKIP election flyer



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2015)

Hehe! This is great! 





Larger version here, click on the picture: 

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/04/17/english-teacher-decided-mark-ukip-election-flyer-came-letterbox/


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 18, 2015)

The scary thing is, I think a lot of people are going to vote for these idiots 
There is already one house in our street with a big board in the garden saying "Vote UKIP".  I haven't decided who I'm going to vote for yet, but one thing I am sure about is that it won't be them!

I hope the English teacher sent the marked flyer back to them


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2015)

All is not what it seems apparently.
http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/UKIP...tory-26353269-detail/story.html#ixzz3XfkQpffD


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2015)

ypauly said:


> All is not what it seems apparently.
> http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/UKIP...tory-26353269-detail/story.html#ixzz3XfkQpffD



Yeah, right


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yeah, right



It is claimed that is was a draft that was nicked, and to be fai it doesn't look like a printed flyer.


Besides if all people can find wrong with it is the spelling it shows why UKIP are becoming so popular.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2015)

Good !


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Good !



Very LOL



Win win for the tories  The more exposure it gets the better as neith UKIP nor the lefties come out of it good


----------



## ypauly (Apr 19, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yeah, right


Plot thickens.

From that article


"Suzy Howlett does not appear on the national registrar of the teaching council as can be found out with the following link. http://tinyurl.com/nd2csgg One of her friends on her face book page however is FROME's mayor Councillor Peter Macfadyen...."

Read more: http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/UKIP...tory-26353269-detail/story.html#ixzz3XkOncedM


----------



## banjo (Apr 19, 2015)

tink i mite vote you youllkip this thyme rhound


----------

